# Dog Food List



## Kimmi (Aug 28, 2007)

I just figured we needed like a tally of the most popular foods used. Those who choose other please specify which you use..


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I voted for Other - Canidae


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Other - Currently Eukanuba small breed puppy.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Canidae, Flint River Ranch and Eukanuba puppy food. We have a buffet at our house. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Orijen and Wellness Puppy formulas here :biggrin:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Can you add Canidae to your list? Karli has been on Merrick but I just bought a bag of Natural Balance and Canidae. Thanks for originating this poll. I was considering doing it myself.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I voted for Chicken Soup but we do also use Canidae.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I use Royal Canine Special 30


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

No Canidae?


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Flint River Ranch


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Other. Castor & Pollux Organix

http://www.castorpolluxpet.com/store/dog


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Innova :thumbsup:


----------



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

Other - Orijen 6-Fish & Adult


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Solid Gold and Stella & Chewy's.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

IVD vension&potatoe


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I use Natural Balance, Duck and Potato

ANDREA :biggrin:


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

Orjen and NB rolls


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Koko has Canidae, Lamb & Rice wet and dry, it totally agrees with his IBS.
Scooby has Castor & Pollux both canned Chicken & Turkey and Natural Nutramix, plus he eats a little of the Canidae, all canned for the lower protein for his kidneys. I have had excellent results with both foods.


----------



## rmwms (Aug 6, 2007)

So, does anyone out there use Blue Buffalo?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I voted other-we use Canidae and love it!!! :smilie_daumenpos: And a place closer to my house just started selling it-woo-hoo! :aktion033:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I use Royal Canin Mini Sensible, which is Special 30 in the USA.
Of all the brands you named in Italy we just have Nutro, Purina and Science Diet...


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Other... Maxium all natural venican and rice for Boo, and an all natural vegan diet for Dahlia, Love it!


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Lotus, Chicken or Lamb flavor


----------



## msbean (Aug 27, 2007)

I currently feed Brie and Puffy (shih tzu) a mixture of Wellness Simple Duck dry, and Nature's Variety Instinct Grain-Free Chicken dry. I tried many brands since my shih tzu seems to have food allergies, and I can immediately tell when a new food doesn't agree with him because his face gets soaking wet from tears, and he starts chewing on his paws a lot. This mix seems to be working so far, but they don't seem to really like the Wellness - they will pick around it but eventually eat it.


----------



## dsstoube (Jul 27, 2007)

My Vote is Life's Abundance!! :aktion033: 

I was amazed after reading about this dog food. I buy it on the internet and they make it all fresh, it doesn't sit around and stored. They cook in small batches using their exclusive Fast-cook process. I would really love to have you look it up and watch the vidoe on it!!! PLEASE!! A man talks on this video, the woman Dr. made it up.
I had NO idea what others were putting in their dog food until I heard this. OMG!!! :smheat: 

NO: :chili: 
By products, hormons, steroids, No artifical coloring, NO CHEMICAL PRESERVATIONS, No corn, wheat soy fillers,
No sugar, No Artifical Sweetners.

YES: :chili: 
Meat proteins, chicken, fish, vitamins, minerals, omega 3 fatty acids, powerful antioxidants from fruit and veg., whole brown rice, flaxseed, eggs, fiber to promote healthy digestion, friendly bacteria cultures to support healthy defense system, potato, carrots, spinach, celery, chicken fat, alfalfa leaf, apples, dried beet pulp! 

I paid $14.95 for a bag of it. She will eat 1/2 cup a day. Because it has so many good things in it to feed them, they won't eat as much as other brands.
Lacey will do flips in the air to get one of their training treats!!! 
I was sold after reading up on it and for sure now because Lacey loves it. :aktion033: 
Debbie


----------



## jacksonsmomma (Aug 23, 2007)

Jackson loves Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lovers Soul. The breeder had him eating this ... so I kept it up as I didn't want to do the whole changing his food over thingee. I keep a small bowl of dry out for him all the time - and then feed him a few tablespoons of kibble with warm spring water mixed in for breakfast and dinner. He gobbles it up quick fast and in a hurry so I figure why change his food now since he seems to enjoy it. 

If he suddenly gets picky though or doesn't like it after awhile I'm glad to see other choices here (that I recognize) and will give them a try if the opportunity presents itself. 

Kari & Jackson


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Canidae, Flint River Ranch and Eukanuba puppy food. We have a buffet at our house. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


I was ordering FRR, but mine got tired of it. Which do you use? We are currently eating Candidae.


----------

